# Luis Suarez



## Dexter (10 Marzo 2013)

Si vociferava di un interessamente della Juve in estate,e poi è rimasto al Liverpool: menomale. E' pazzesco. E' a 29 gol stagionali con quello segnato poco fa agli Spurs.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2013)

E' un grande attaccante, che non credo rimarrà tanto a Liverpool nonostante il rinnovo.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

E' l'attaccante più forte della premier ed insieme a Bale e fellaini è il più forte

Ho visto quasi tutte le partite dell'Liverpool. E' praticamente lui la squadra. Ha 25 anni sarebbe ora di tagliare la corda, se continua a stare dai mediocri rimarra sempre allo scuro.

Pero secondo me ha bisogno di una squadra in cui lui è l'attacco. Al real, barca, bayern city psg non lo ci vedo. Sarebbe perfetto per la Rubentus, ma fortunatamente costa troppo e non possono permetterselo


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2013)

Giocatore straordinario,se va alla Juve è finita (ma non credo proprio).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

da mesi che sono convinto che è il numero 1 tra gli Attaccanti in Premier
per me dovrebbe andare in Germania al Bayern


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

al chelsea lo vedrei bene,ma secondo me il prossimo anno il liverpool potrà risalire abbastanza la china,almeno per la champions,chi cadrà nell'oblio per ora sarà l'arsenal,e li ci sono wilshere e chamberlain da prendere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> al chelsea lo vedrei bene,ma secondo me il prossimo anno il liverpool potrà risalire abbastanza la china,almeno per la champions,chi cadrà nell'oblio per ora sarà l'arsenal,e li ci sono wilshere e chamberlain da prendere



Walcott!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Walcott!



chemberlain secondo me diventerà molto ma molto più forte di walcott


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2013)

Grandissimo giocatore che andava preso già quando stava all'Ajax. Quest'anno secondo me andrà al Bayern.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Grandissimo giocatore che andava preso già quando stava all'Ajax. Quest'anno secondo me andrà al Bayern.



lo penso anche io

credo il bayern farà carte false per avere uno di questi 3: falcao,suarez e lewandowski


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> lo penso anche io
> 
> credo il bayern farà carte false per avere uno di questi 3: falcao,suarez e lewandowski



Lewandowski lo hanno già preso. Loro vogliono una coppia di livello altissimo la d'avanti.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Marzo 2013)

Quando un anno fa i giornali dicevano che la Juve avrebbe preso uno tra Suarez, Van Persie e Higuain, io dicevo che quello che più mi faceva paura era l'uruguaiano. Non ho cambiato idea, giocatore fantastico.


----------



## BB7 (11 Marzo 2013)

Fortissimo, però a volte pecca di egoismo


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (11 Marzo 2013)

sempre detto, fenomeno assoluto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lewandowski lo hanno già preso. Loro vogliono una coppia di livello altissimo la d'avanti.



Suarez-Lewandowski è una coppia devastante...forse la più forte al Mondo


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2013)

In questo momento è il miglior "numero 9" al mondo... 

100 milioni per Bale  Quanto vale Suarez adesso? 200 milioni?


----------



## Sesfips (15 Dicembre 2013)

Scarso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In questo momento è il miglior "numero 9" al mondo...
> 
> 100 milioni per Bale  Quanto vale Suarez adesso? 200 milioni?



st'estate il Real l'ha pure trattato...quando hanno scoperto che il Tottenham vendeva Bale, hanno mollato Suarez
più forti di lui ci sono solo i 3 mostri e alla pari con Lewandowski (perchè ha fatto bene in Europa)

c'è la possibilità che a gennaio scappa da questi per giocare la Champions?


----------



## mandraghe (15 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In questo momento è il miglior "numero 9" al mondo...
> 
> 100 milioni per Bale  Quanto vale Suarez adesso? 200 milioni?




Beh Florentino può sempre stupirci e impazzire...d'altronde al Real serve un centravanti, venduto Higuain, Benzema non è da Real..quindi non è tanto peregrina come idea...senza contare che qualche fesso che molla una trentina di mln per Benzema il Real può anche tovarlo


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

Primo giocatore a segnare 10 gol in un mese... e alla fine del mese mancano ancora 2 partite: El Etihad Stadium il 26 Dicembre e Stamford Bridge il 29 Dicembre...


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fino allo scorso anno era "solo" fortissimo,adesso è una roba disumana.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Dai, questo è un alieno.


----------



## andre (21 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi 2 gol, 1 assist, 1 palo e vari tiri pericolosi. Tanta roba.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Oggi 2 gol, 1 assist, 1 palo e vari tiri pericolosi. Tanta roba.



Direi che oggi s'è mantenuto...


----------



## andre (21 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Direi che oggi s'è mantenuto...


A un passo dalla tripletta, peccato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2013)

Rischia di farne intorno ai 35 di questo passo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

L'anno scorso era l'attaccante più forte della Premier, ma di poco, ora c'è un abisso


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rischia di farne intorno ai 35 di questo passo.


Di questo passo ne fa 50


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Di questo passo ne fa 50


Verosimilmente credo arriverà intorno ai 35, se non di più.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Primo giocatore a segnare 10 gol in un mese... e alla fine del mese mancano ancora 2 partite: El Etihad Stadium il 26 Dicembre e Stamford Bridge il 29 Dicembre...



ma poi non fa gol "stupidi", ultimamente sta facendo solo capolavori. 

è sempre stato un ottimo giocatore ma è pazzesca l'esplosione che ha avuto nell'ultimo periodo. 
ci mette sempre una foga incredibile....altro che le passeggiate di balotelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2013)

Deve andare via, troppo forte per marcire nel Liverpool, fossi nel Real mi ci fionderei oppure anche un Bayern ci potrebbe fare un pensierino, considerato che il Borussia e il PSG sono coperti e che fossi nel Liverpool non lo venderei mai in Inghilterra.


----------



## Morghot (21 Dicembre 2013)

Lo amo da sempre , in questa stagione sta davvero facendo spavento, speriamo si mantenga su sti livelli!


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Deve andare via, troppo forte per marcire nel Liverpool, fossi nel Real mi ci fionderei oppure anche un Bayern ci potrebbe fare un pensierino, considerato che il Borussia e il PSG sono coperti e che fossi nel Liverpool non lo venderei mai in Inghilterra.


Io penso che rimarrà al Liverpool a lungo. Ha appena firmato un contratto da 12 milioni a stagione, è primo in classifica ed il Liverpool sta mettendo su una squadra di giovani mica male.


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Lo amo da sempre , in questa stagione sta davvero facendo spavento, speriamo si mantenga su sti livelli!



Speriamo di no... Altrimenti al mondiale stupra la difesa della Juve...


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Speriamo di no... Altrimenti al mondiale stupra la difesa della Juve...



La difesa titolare sarà mezza rossonera e mezza bianconera, IMHO.
Suarez contro l'Italia in Confederations non aveva giocato bene, ma per come sta giocando ora ce ne potrebbe fare 3.
Comunque noi rispondiamo con SuperMario


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Io penso che rimarrà al Liverpool a lungo. Ha appena firmato un contratto da 12 milioni a stagione, è primo in classifica ed il Liverpool sta mettendo su una squadra di giovani mica male.



si, ma vuoi mettere Bayern e Liverpool??


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si, ma vuoi mettere Bayern e Liverpool??



Al momento il Bayern è di un altro pianeta, ma il Liverpool non è certo un club meno prestigioso.

Comunque il Bayern ha preso Lewandoski, non andrà mai su Suarez


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Al momento il Bayern è di un altro pianeta, ma il Liverpool non è certo un club meno prestigioso.
> 
> Comunque il Bayern ha preso Lewandoski, non andrà mai su Suarez



il Bayern ha preso Lewandowski??


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il Bayern ha preso Lewandowski??



Va in scadenza a Giugno ed è già d'accordo con il Bayern da prima della finale di Champions. Lo ha anche dichiarato lui stesso e Rummenigge durante il calciomercato ha detto esplicitamente che hanno un accordo con lui e che se fosse stato necessario (cioè se qualcuno avesse presentato un offerta al Borussia) si sarebbero mossi per prenderlo subito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Va in scadenza a Giugno ed è già d'accordo con il Bayern da prima della finale di Champions. Lo ha anche dichiarato lui stesso e Rummenigge durante il calciomercato ha detto esplicitamente che hanno un accordo con lui e che se fosse stato necessario (cioè se qualcuno avesse presentato un offerta al Borussia) si sarebbero mossi anche loro per prenderlo subito.



allora a Suarez gli rimane solo il Real...poi o se vuole venire al Milan va bene lo stesso


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora a Suarez gli rimane solo il Real...poi o se vuole venire al Milan va bene lo stesso



Noi finiremmo di pagarlo nel 2113 

Il Real deve prima liberarsi di quel paracarro di Benzema. Al massimo rimane in Premier, ma secondo me rimarrà a Liverpool


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Noi finiremmo di pagarlo nel 2113
> 
> Il Real deve prima liberarsi di quel paracarro di Benzema. Al massimo rimane in Premier, ma secondo me rimarrà a Liverpool



per me dipende da Bale e Perez...anzi dal fisico di Bale visto che si sta spaccando sempre
Perez se vuole un giocatore lo prende...un po' come Berlusconi degli anni 90...solo Totti e Gerrard non è riuscito a prendere perchè innamorati della loro squadra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Io penso che rimarrà al Liverpool a lungo. Ha appena firmato un contratto da 12 milioni a stagione, è primo in classifica ed il Liverpool sta mettendo su una squadra di giovani mica male.


Beh, certo, in un Liverpool che aspiri a tornare a vincere la Premier e che aspiri a ritrovare una dimensione europea sarebbe l'uomo perfetto da cui partire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2013)

Beh ti credo che ha rinnovato gli danno 13 milioni mica noccioline, per me a fine stagione va via comunque, se il Real o altre squadre gli offrono 13.100 va via, che giocatore comunque


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Dicembre 2013)

Real Madrid, per forza, l'aria intorno a Benzema si fa pesante


----------



## O Animal (26 Dicembre 2013)

Stasera non ha segnato ma immaginarlo ai mondiali contro Bonucci mi mette i brividi...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Dicembre 2013)

fenomeno, è ufficialmente il mio giocatore preferito


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Dicembre 2013)

Qualche mese fa dicevo che lui e Lewa erano superiori a Mario e mi pigliavo gli insulti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Stasera non ha segnato ma immaginarlo ai mondiali contro Bonucci mi mette i brividi...


Anche Rossi contro Godin dovrebbe mettere i brividi agli uruguaiani.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche Rossi contro Godin dovrebbe mettere i brividi agli uruguaiani.



Non c'è paragone. Rossi non vale una scarpa di Suarez e Godin è superiore a Bonucci.


----------



## Principe (27 Dicembre 2013)

Rossi al momento e' un cecchino niente male assolutamente il miglior attaccante italiano , balotelli dovrebbe portare l'acqua a rossi


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non c'è paragone. Rossi non vale una scarpa di Suarez e Godin è superiore a Bonucci.



vero anche questo, diciamo però che l'uruguay di buono ha solo i due la davanti, noi siamo più squadra


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Rossi al momento e' un cecchino niente male assolutamente il miglior attaccante italiano , balotelli dovrebbe portare l'acqua a rossi



beh è messo in un contesto che funziona perfettamente, balotelli alla fiorentina secondo me farebbe pure bene, anche se con altre caratteristiche perchè rossi nel movimento e nello smarcamento è molto più bravo di lui


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non c'è paragone. Rossi non vale una scarpa di Suarez e Godin è superiore a Bonucci.


Suarez è senz'altro superiore a Rossi ma dubito Godin lo sia a Bonucci.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Suarez è senz'altro superiore a Rossi ma dubito Godin lo sia a Bonucci.



ma per me molti sono meglio di bonucci non solo godin ma è una mia personalissima opinione


----------



## Hammer (28 Dicembre 2013)

Il simpatico Mourinho gli ha augurato in conferenza stampa un infortunio in modo che non possa giocare contro il Chelsea


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma per me molti sono meglio di bonucci non solo godin ma è una mia personalissima opinione


Per te Amauri avrebbe fatto 15 goal e Balotelli 35


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

Allora per quando è previsto il suo arrivo a Milano?


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per te Amauri avrebbe fatto 15 goal e Balotelli 35



il calcio e il fantacalcio sono due cose differenti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non c'è paragone. Rossi non vale una scarpa di Suarez e Godin è superiore a Bonucci.


Dai l'Uruguay a parte i due d'attacco non è chissà cosa. Certo quei due davanti fanno paura.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai l'Uruguay a parte i due d'attacco *non è chissà cosa*. Certo quei due davanti fanno paura.



Fa proprio schifo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Fa proprio schifo


Non fa schifo ma si fermano all'attacco, la difesa è buonina, mentre il centrocampo è davvero osceno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Fa proprio schifo



fa schifo davvero


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non fa schifo ma si fermano all'attacco, la difesa è buonina, mentre il centrocampo è davvero osceno.


Però i risultati parlano per loro: 4° posto al Mondiale (prima delle sud-americane) e Coppa America l'anno successivo


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Però i risultati parlano per loro: 4° posto al Mondiale (prima delle sud-americane) e Coppa America l'anno successivo



era un altra squadra, dopo quella copa america sono calati tantissimo, hanno fatto una fatica tremenda a qualificarsi


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> era un altra squadra, dopo quella copa america sono calati tantissimo, hanno fatto una fatica tremenda a qualificarsi



Anche nel 2010 fecero una fatica tremenda. A 2 giornate dalla fine del girone erano 6 o 7°


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Però i risultati parlano per loro: 4° posto al Mondiale (prima delle sud-americane) e Coppa America l'anno successivo


Quella Coppa America è stata molto strana, il Mondiale è stato quattro anni fa. Ciò non toglie che siano una squadra rognosa ma io da italiano non mi metto di certo paura dell'Uruguay.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quella Coppa America è stata molto strana, il Mondiale è stato quattro anni fa. Ciò non toglie che siano una squadra rognosa ma io da italiano non mi metto di certo paura dell'Uruguay.


Che siamo superiori a Uruguay e Inghilterra non ci sono dubbi, ma l'Uruguay attualmente non vale meno di Francia, Inghilterra o Portogallo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che siamo superiori a Uruguay e Inghilterra non ci sono dubbi, ma l'Uruguay attualmente non vale meno di Francia, Inghilterra o Portogallo


E chi ha detto niente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Dicembre 2013)

All'Inghilterra non credo siamo superiori sulla carta, ma per tradizione l'Italia è stata sempre più solida dell'Inghilterra che ha sempre annoverato tra le sue fila dei grandi talenti che però non sono mai riusciti a formare un gruppo forte e coeso. 

L'Uruguay dobbiamo batterlo, altrimenti meglio uscire fuori subito al primo turno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> All'Inghilterra non credo siamo superiori sulla carta, ma per tradizione l'Italia è stata sempre più solida dell'Inghilterra che ha sempre annoverato tra le sue fila dei grandi talenti che però non sono mai riusciti a formare un gruppo forte e coeso.
> 
> L'Uruguay dobbiamo batterlo, altrimenti meglio uscire fuori subito al primo turno.



mah...Ale io dell'Inghilterra ho paura solo di Rooney...tanto Lampard e Gerrard non dovrebbero fare il Mondiale


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Dicembre 2013)

Dell'Uruguay bisogna temere solamente il signore di questo topic e Cavani.
Siamo superiori all'Inghilterra in tutto e per tutto, ma un anno e mezzo fa, nonostante il dominio assoluto, abbiamo avuto ragione solamente ai rigori.
Non bisogna sottovalutare nessuno (né sopravvalutare), ma secondo me il nostro è un girone non affatto difficile.


----------



## Dexter (30 Dicembre 2013)

Cavani e Luis Suarez sono due fenomeni,sono i grandi giocatori che fanno la differenza. L'Italia chi ha? Balotelli? Pirlo 60enne? Chiellini? L'Uruguay è da temere eccome.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> All'Inghilterra non credo siamo superiori sulla carta, ma per tradizione l'Italia è stata sempre più solida dell'Inghilterra che ha sempre annoverato tra le sue fila dei grandi talenti che però non sono mai riusciti a formare un gruppo forte e coeso.
> 
> L'Uruguay dobbiamo batterlo, altrimenti meglio uscire fuori subito al primo turno.



la costa rica non la considero nemmeno, ma l'inghilterra è la più scarsa del girone, basta guardare chi li allena, fanno un calcio orrendo che li porta a perdere contro chiunque


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Dicembre 2013)

Siete OT!!!!


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Se temiamo l'Uruguay possiamo anche non presentarci al Mondiale, comunque vediamo come arriverà fisicamente Suarez a giugno, sono curioso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mah...Ale io dell'Inghilterra ho paura solo di Rooney...tanto Lampard e Gerrard non dovrebbero fare il Mondiale


Il tuo discorso non farebbe una piega se fossimo l'Italia di 10 anni fa. Secondo me sopravvalutate troppo la nostra squadra. Il nostro unico punto fermo in attacco è Rossi. Siamo legati al ciclo mestruale di Balotelli e al nostro centrocampo (Pirlo, De Rossi e Verratti sono le uniche certezze a oggi, ma Pirlo esclude Verratti e viceversa). Ali che fanno la differenza ora come ora non ne abbiamo, come pure non mi pare possiamo annoverare tra le nostra fila mezzepunte così forti o mezzali di tecnica eccelsa. La difesa è oggettivamente scarsa, De Sciglio e Buffon a parte. Non vedo questa superiorità sulla carta sull'Inghiilterra francamente. Poi come gruppo magari sì, ma se devo leggere i nomi non penso proprio siamo superiori anzi, penso addirittura che a livello individuale siano più forti gli inglesi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Siete OT!!!!


C'hai ragione, ma è stato inevitabile finire a parlare di confronti e paragoni con la nostra nazionale. Detto questo Cavani-Suarez è la migliore coppia d'attacco e non sottovalutiamo l'importanza di due davanti in grado di fare la differenza. Noi non li abbiamo due di quel livello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso non farebbe una piega se fossimo l'Italia di 10 anni fa. Secondo me sopravvalutate troppo la nostra squadra. Il nostro unico punto fermo in attacco è Rossi. Siamo legati al ciclo mestruale di Balotelli e al nostro centrocampo (Pirlo, De Rossi e Verratti sono le uniche certezze a oggi, ma Pirlo esclude Verratti e viceversa). Ali che fanno la differenza ora come ora non ne abbiamo, come pure non mi pare possiamo annoverare tra le nostra fila mezzepunte così forti o mezzali di tecnica eccelsa. La difesa è oggettivamente scarsa, De Sciglio e Buffon a parte. Non vedo questa superiorità sulla carta sull'Inghiilterra francamente. Poi come gruppo magari sì, ma se devo leggere i nomi non penso proprio siamo superiori anzi, penso addirittura che a livello individuale siano più forti gli inglesi.



hai ragione ma l'Inghilterra chi ha oltre a Rooney? Giusto Walcott...Lampard, Gerrard, Terry, Cole e Ferdinand non ci sono più


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hai ragione ma l'Inghilterra chi ha oltre a Rooney? Giusto Walcott...Lampard, Gerrard, Terry, Cole e Ferdinand non ci sono più


Mi provochi così 

Allora innazitutto Cahill in difesa, poi hanno molti terzini quotati: Baines, Walker, Johnson, Cole, Gibbs. Iloro terzini sono più quotati dei nostri. A centrocampo hanno un certo Wilshere, più vari talenti e ali molto forti: Barkley, Lallana, Young, Chamberlain, Walcott. Più un certo Milner, che a me piace tantissimo.
In avanti a parte Rooney ci sono anche Sturridge (che sta facendo un'ottima stagione) e Welbeck. Insomma, io francamente non vedo questo divario in termini di talento individuale con l'Italia, anzi tutt'altro. Secondo me bisogna vedere come arriveremo a fine stagione noi e come arriveranno loro, in che condizioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi provochi così
> 
> Allora innazitutto Cahill in difesa, poi hanno molti terzini quotati: Baines, Walker, Johnson, Cole, Gibbs. Iloro terzini sono più quotati dei nostri. A centrocampo hanno un certo Wilshere, più vari talenti e ali molto forti: Barkley, Lallana, Young, Chamberlain, Walcott. Più un certo Milner, che a me piace tantissimo.
> In avanti a parte Rooney ci sono anche Sturridge (che sta facendo un'ottima stagione) e Welbeck. Insomma, io francamente non vedo questo divario in termini di talento individuale con l'Italia, anzi tutt'altro. Secondo me bisogna vedere come arriveremo a fine stagione noi e come arriveranno loro, in che condizioni.



per me noi anche individualmente siamo di poco superiori all'Inghilterra...poi se mettiamo invece i risultati non c'è proprio paragone...anche l'under 21 Inglese fa ride ai polli


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se temiamo l'Uruguay possiamo anche non presentarci al Mondiale, comunque vediamo come arriverà fisicamente Suarez a giugno, sono curioso



bhè gioca solo il campionato e le coppe nazionali non credo che sarà stanchissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2015)

Uppo questo topic.

Si parla tanto di Neymar, ma vogliamo parlare anche di questo giocatore??? Dopo aver sofferto l'inizio dello scorso anno, ha fatto sfracelli. Luis è tra i 5 attaccanti più forti al Mondo.


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Uppo questo topic.
> 
> Si parla tanto di Neymar, ma vogliamo parlare anche di questo giocatore??? Dopo aver sofferto l'inizio dello scorso anno, ha fatto sfracelli. Luis è tra i 5 attaccanti più forti al Mondo.



credo che attualmente sia tra i 5 migliori giocatori al mondo.

Bisogna dire una cosa su Suarez, 80% dei gol che segna sono un'opera d'arte.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Novembre 2015)

Sono sempre stato innamorato di Suarez, dai tempi dell'Ajax. Ricordo che qualche estate fa, quando parlavano della Juventus su vari attaccanti (Van Persie, Higuain, Suarez etc.) io avevo paura di lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco, letale ed elegantissimo, che roba.


Fantastico quando la piazza d'esterno


----------



## Jino (27 Novembre 2015)

Negli ultimi anni s'è davvero completato ed alieni a partie è sicuramente uno dei migliori centravanti al mondo assieme a Higuain, Cavani e Lewandoski.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> credo che attualmente sia tra i 5 migliori giocatori al mondo.
> 
> Bisogna dire una cosa su Suarez, 80% dei gol che segna sono un'opera d'arte.



Chissà chi sono gli altri 4...

E' vero, vedo che fa sempre gol della Madonna.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Novembre 2015)

Se non fosse per il Dio che gioca a Parigi sarebbe il miglior centravanti al mondo. Una roba mostruosa, grandissimo campione


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> credo che attualmente sia tra i 5 migliori giocatori al mondo.
> 
> Bisogna dire una cosa su Suarez, 80% dei gol che segna sono un'opera d'arte.



tutti gol splendidi, anche a Liverpool si vedi tutti i gol sono uno più bello dell altro, un giocatore che non è mai banale anche a tu per tu col portiere lo fa sedere o lo smarca o gli fa il colpo sotto, a me fa impazzire..


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chissà chi sono gli altri 4...
> 
> E' vero, vedo che fa sempre gol della Madonna.



Messi, Neymar, Suarez, CR7, il quinto uno a scelta tra James, Lewa e Ibra.


----------



## Dexter (27 Novembre 2015)

Ho letto che segna praticamente più della metà dei gol di prima. Non ricordo la percentuale precisa, ma è molto alta...A parte questo condivido con [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION], è nella top5 assieme ai due compagni del tridente, CR7 ed Ibra.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Novembre 2015)

È uno spettacolo vederlo giocare


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Novembre 2015)

Ma che gol ha fatto?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Novembre 2015)

Simile a quello fatto alla Roma


----------



## Danielsan (28 Novembre 2015)

E' un'animale.
In tutti i sensi.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Novembre 2015)

Uno degli attaccanti più forti che abbia mai visto. Nelle movenze e nei movimenti mi ricorda molto Shevchenko, anche se non ha la classe dell'ucraino è molto efficace.


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2015)

Disumano


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Uno degli attaccanti più forti che abbia mai visto. Nelle movenze e nei movimenti mi ricorda molto Shevchenko, anche se non ha la classe dell'ucraino è molto efficace.



Pure io lo vedo molto molto simile a Sheva, come approcio alla partita, come carattere.


----------

